# I need your vote :-)



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

:wink:


.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Sadist....

I voted for you


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Solidly in the lead.. .:thumb:

just lemme know if ya slip behind... lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Solidly in the lead.. .:thumb:
> 
> just lemme know if ya slip behind... lol


Yea - them Mutants pulled one over on me a few months ago, so I'm rallying the troops for revenge.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*vote*

I think you're cheating, but voted for you anyway.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea - them Mutants pulled one over on me a few months ago, so I'm rallying the troops for revenge.


Da Mutants is a sneaky bunch... I outta know.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> I think you're cheating, but voted for you anyway.


Thanks - need all the help I can get. 



IGluIt4U said:


> Da Mutants is a sneaky bunch... I outta know.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:


Yea, but you were out hunting or otherwise goofing off back when they "got" me.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_upthere you go P LEE I voted for ya :darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Got my vote*

Must admit there are so pretty good ones on there.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

And here I was wondering how you were getting so many votes.....:noidea: Sly like a fox


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

buckchaser86 said:


> And here I was wondering how you were getting so many votes.....:noidea: Sly like a fox


The vote has been honest.. so far.. :chortle: :zip: :wink:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Lee, I am so mad at you! For thinking of this before me!


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*What has changed*



IGluIt4U said:


> Da Mutants is a sneaky bunch... I outta know.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:


What makes you think you have changed????:lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------

